#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Exxon process design course

## himanshu

Link :



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Exxon process design course

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you

----------


## petropet

Thanks

Can you help for Volume -II or other PROCESS DESGIN STANDARD.

Regards,

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## rainusa

Tks.

----------


## patty_devil

thank you so much

----------


## ted.rip@56

thank you very much.
Do u have the volume 2?

----------


## Gasflo

Thanks a lot for sharing it

----------


## mkhurram79

thnx. do u have v2

----------


## haih5

thanks.

----------


## ask

dear himanshu please dont make the forum congested 

provide all the links in single page i appreciate your intrest in helping others

but wat you are doing is increasiiiiiiiiiiiiing the server load 

hopefully you understand this and avoid in future
 :Smile:

----------


## himanshu

Dear Ask,
i  am posting all thread not to overload server but to share knowledge with new engineers and engineers with lack of proper information.My information will help them in their professional build up.And i will not share any information in this forum now.Server will free now enjoy

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Thank you Mr. Himanshu for your useful post. Keep it up.

See More: Exxon process design course

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks

----------


## esar

thanks for sharing

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Please share Vol. 2 as well.
Thanks

----------


## medmane

thanks a lot

----------


## xud9999

dear himanshu,
Could you upload Exxon process design course again, thankSSSSS

----------


## krypton

please reupload tks

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Hi, could you reupload? please, i need it

----------


## yogacruise

Dear,

Pls upload to 4 shared?thanks you

----------

